# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  طرح اشکال و انتقاد نسبت به تبصره 5 و پیگیری پایمال شدن حق دیپلم مجددی ها

## wizard2015

*تبصره 5 صفحه 14 دفترچه کنکور سراسری 95 :
*
*داوطلباني كه برابر ضوابط آموزش و  پرورش بيش از يك ديپلم اخذ نموده اند براي ثبت نام در آزمون سراسري،  منحصراً ديپلم مرتبط با گروه آزمايشي داوطلب مورد استناد خواهد بود.

این تبصره برای اولین بار امسال در دفترچه کنکور گنجامده شده در حالی که سالهای پیش وجود نداشت و هر کسی با هر دیپلمی می تونست کنکور شرکت کنه
*

*اشکالات این تبصره :

* 
*اینا چه راهی رو پیش روی ما قرار دادن تا سوابق تحصیلیمونو بهتر کنیم ؟* * ترمیمو که اجرا نکردن دیگه چه راهی مونده بود برای ما ؟ خود همین تبصره خیلی اشکالالت بزرگی بهش وارده . اصلا من موندم نفس و هدف این تبصره چی بوده ؟ اینطور که اینا می گن می خواستن از دور زدن سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور به وسیله دیپلم دوم جلوگیری کنن .خب الان اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومشو تجربی گرفته می تونه تو کنکور تجربی با دیپلم دوم تجربی شرکت کنه . آیا این دور زدن کنکور نیست به گفته خودشون ؟ یا کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومش رو انسانی گرفته ، میتونه با هر کدوم که دلش خواست کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه . خب به نظرتون کدومو انتخاب می کنه ؟        * *خب معلومه دیپلم انسانی ، چون فقط 6 یا 7 درصد در کنکور تاثیر داره . این چی ؟ این که دیگه به گفته خودشون قشنگ سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور رو دور میزنه . حالا مایی که سه سال پیش دیپلم تجربی گرفتیمو اصلا هم اون موقع نگفتن که در کنکور تاثیر گذاره این نمرات،اومدیم جون کندیم زحمت کشیدیم همه دروس دیپلم ریاضی رو خوندیم ، امتحان دادیم و سوابقمونو اصلاح کردیم و فقط در کنکور تجربی درس زیست شناسی سوابقش موجود نیست ؛ نمی تونیم با دیپلم دوم کنکور بدیم ولی اون کسی که دیپلم اولش ریاضی بوده بعد دیپلم دومش رو انسانی گرفته میتونه با دیپلم انسانی در کنکور تجربی شرکت کنه و تقریبا صد در صد کنکور ملاک ورودش به دانشگاه باشه
*

*****حرف آخرما اینه که این تبصره باید به کلی حذف بشه و ما به اعتراضاتمون ادامه میدیم*****
*پ.ن: اون دوستانی که دیپلم دومشون مورد انتقاد بنده بوده خدای نکرده ناراحت نشن ، انتقاد من به این تبصره و اشکالاتی که بهش وارده بوده*

----------

